# Remington V3 Autolader



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone shooting a V3 out there?? I read lots of good stuff on them and bought one last year, it is an amazing gun IMO, light , very reliable and the recoil is less than any 3 inch gun I have ever  shot, not much not to like with mine so far.


----------



## jlockhart88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Im considering retiring my 15 year old 1187 and buying a V3. Where did you find the best deal on yours?


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2018)

jlockhart88 said:


> Im considering retiring my 15 year old 1187 and buying a V3. Where did you find the best deal on yours?



I paid over 600 for mine, this is a deal on a camo if you have an FFL dealer close

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/736219835


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2018)

one hogman said:


> I paid over 600 for mine, this is a deal on a camo if you have an FFL dealer close
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/736219835



I do recommend the 28" barrel>>


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Jan 8, 2018)

The V3 is like the Benelli M2. It doesn’t shoot 3 1/2” shells so it doesn’t get any attention like the bigger brothers (VersaMax/ SBE 2/3). They are both very good guns that shoot manageable shells ata price point that most people can stomach. They point well and handle flawlessly.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2018)

jlockhart88 said:


> Im considering retiring my 15 year old 1187 and buying a V3. Where did you find the best deal on yours?



Here's a better price with free shipping!!

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=93807


----------



## one hogman (Jan 8, 2018)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> The V3 is like the Benelli M2. It doesn’t shoot 3 1/2” shells so it doesn’t get any attention like the bigger brothers (VersaMax/ SBE 2/3). They are both very good guns that shoot manageable shells ata price point that most people can stomach. They point well and handle flawlessly.



True, unless you shoot a lot of birds at longer ranges the 3" shells kill pretty good, without the extra recoil that comes with that big shell. I had an M2 Benelli , and a SBE the gas operated V3 feel like a 20 gauge compared to shooting them..


----------



## jlockhart88 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info you saved me some money! I bought the camo 28'' cant wait to try it out.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 9, 2018)

jlockhart88 said:


> Thanks for the info you saved me some money! I bought the camo 28'' cant wait to try it out.



Good deal I hope you like it, I SURE like mine!!


----------



## tomcat58 (Jan 12, 2018)

*remington v3*

my has a 26 in barrel mobu country love it still shoot my 1187 over 20 years old   remington lover


----------



## firefighterfree (Feb 4, 2018)

I brought one just before the 2017-2018 opener duck season. I went to the skeet and trap range to shoot a few clays with it and get famailiar with it. All I can say is wow I love mines it is a natural pointer. After a trip to Arkansas duck and goose hunting I pull off some relatively quick shots with the gun. I would strongly suggest one dont sleep on this gun. Its a very light shooter as well. Oh and a side note went out one morning duck hunting flooded timber so I wanted to a butt being that I had a floating gun case would the case float with my gun inside. Now as you know Remington has prior issues with guns rusting quickly. Well they did their homework with this gun. I didnt pull the gun out til late that afternoon on a goose and to my surprise I forgot the gun case was wet. I had moisture on the gun but 0 rust they did their homework on the gun rest assured. I would buy another one too.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 4, 2018)

If you're considering a v3, consider that it has a lifetime warranty. Not sure what the others have for warranties.

Also I've been reading the older and newer v3's  have slightly different piston areas. The original plastic vs the newer walnut, required changes.

You can read up on that at several different sites.


----------

